
FDA authorizes 15-minute coronavirus test - busymom0
https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/489959-fda-authorizes-15-minute-coronavirus-test
======
busymom0
Actual press release by ABBOTT:

[https://abbott.mediaroom.com/2020-03-27-Abbott-Launches-
Mole...](https://abbott.mediaroom.com/2020-03-27-Abbott-Launches-Molecular-
Point-of-Care-Test-to-Detect-Novel-Coronavirus-in-as-Little-as-Five-Minutes)

